# Kernel Devs<<



## Jurellz (Jan 12, 2012)

Can a kernel dev contact [background=rgb(243, 243, 243)]QuBe2 on xda he wants to port sense 4 to the mes,showcase,and fascinate he just needs a kernel dev to make a small change to the kernel for him so contact him please







[/background]


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jurellz said:


> Can a kernel dev contact [background=rgb(243, 243, 243)]QuBe2 on xda he wants to port sense 4 to the mes,showcase,and fascinate he just needs a kernel dev to make a small change to the kernel for him so contact him please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if they could read it they might be able to help .....


----------



## istealhome (Dec 28, 2011)

Talk to the dev behind the devil kernel, he helped another guy out who is attempting to get sense 2.1 working on our phones, unfortunately he has hit a wall but it is nothing kernel related so maybe QuBe2 can work some dev magic there.


----------



## istealhome (Dec 28, 2011)

Could you give us any details about how far along he is with the port or anything like that?


----------



## Jurellz (Jan 12, 2012)

istealhome said:


> Could you give us any details about how far along he is with the port or anything like that?


all i did was pm him and ask him to port it because i believe they port on request and he just simply told me to ask a kernel dev to pm him.

http://sense4all.info/


----------



## istealhome (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh okay cool well I'm excited to see where this goes.


----------

